# What does having a "pokerface" mean?



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

This guy told me that "Iv'e always got such a pokerface". Whats the meaning?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

He can't read you. He can't tell how you feel about things. You keep a straight face and don't let on.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah, in poker you usually wanna keep a face thats hard to read. You don't want your opponent to know whether or not you're holding a good hand of cards so you maintain a "pokerface".


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's a saying that comes from the game poker. You want to keep the other players from figuring out if you have a good hand or not, so you try to keep all emotion from showing on your face.

So if someone tells you that you have a poker face, it means that they find it hard to tell what you are thinking/feeling.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Are we making sense, misspeachy? I can't tell.


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Puting on a poker face is basicly putting up a facade, meaning putting up a front or when sombody tries to be somthing they're not.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

someone told me i had a really good poker face. i use one expression for everything, that is, i don't have any expressions. good way to hide my sadness, i guess.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It usually means you're hard to read.

Unless you're Lady Gaga, in which case, he wants to engage in oral sex with you.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Expressionless. Does not react to outside stimuli.


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)




----------

